# Veradero breeding



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

My veraderos have been calling since march and still haven't seen any eggs. I have a large probable female but she has always been smaller than the male. Does anyone have tips to stimulate breeding? I have been feeding and misting heavily. It has just been a waiting game lately.


----------



## swarovski (Oct 19, 2006)

My experience, just mine, is that they need day/night temp. difference. It's difficult to creat the temp. difference during this time of a year. If they are a pair the good chance is they will breed like crazy starting in fall.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I nearly always get lucky when I leave the tank lights out for a couple of days and pay no mind to the frogs. You could try putting a couple of ice packs on the top of the tank in a thin plastic bowl---that might help lower the temps a bit.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

So far I got 1 tadpole and 6 eggs from one pair. Not doing anything special, and treating them just like standard imi's.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

earthfrog said:


> I nearly always get lucky when I leave the tank lights out for a couple of days and pay no mind to the frogs. You could try putting a couple of ice packs on the top of the tank in a thin plastic bowl---that might help lower the temps a bit.


Or you could move to New England where top temps have been low 70s with a night time drop to the high 50s. Everyone is breeding!!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Or you could move to New England where top temps have been low 70s with a night time drop to the high 50s. Everyone is breeding!!!!


I wish that was the case here, mine dont' really seem to require much of a drop, just a few degrees, however the females are very vendictive and eat, each other's eggs all the time. Everytime i find a clutch and leave it in there to make sure it gets fertilize i come back later that eve and the clutch its gone. 
I find that they do better in pairs.


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for a the info there are some good ideas. I have a drop in temperature but I think my daytime temps are higher than the should be. So I am going to try to get my temps around 73 during the day and see what happens.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wanted/42627-wtb-female-inibico-imi.html#post376685

Beware!!! 

But honestly, same species, same situation, I'd try to sneak up on them while you hear calling if I were you. Just keep a really close eye on the interaction and see if they're hiding anything on you as well.


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

bobberly1 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wanted/42627-wtb-female-inibico-imi.html#post376685
> 
> Beware!!!
> 
> But honestly, same species, same situation, I'd try to sneak up on them while you hear calling if I were you. Just keep a really close eye on the interaction and see if they're hiding anything on you as well.


Luckily I have witnessed at least one of the two probable males calling and the fat probable female is very bold and not seen calling yet. So I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## chivers (Jun 8, 2009)

Keep us updated and let us know what works! Good Luck


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone have any updates? 

Im going to have metamorphs in the next few weeks.
One observation. 1 pair lays eggs on leaves and in a coco hut. The other pair only lays in bromeliads.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd pay attention to how they're calling. I had a male who was always calling started in the first thirty seconds of introduction and I had a probable female. Four week later I started hearing a much softer call, two months later I finally saw my probable female calling. So I finally got another one very recently... hopefully I start having some luck real soon


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hope you can get a male soon. I lucked out and bought 4 which turned out to be two pair. Both tanks are set up identically, but each pair seem to like different laying sites.




SmackoftheGods said:


> I'd pay attention to how they're calling. I had a male who was always calling started in the first thirty seconds of introduction and I had a probable female. Four week later I started hearing a much softer call, two months later I finally saw my probable female calling. So I finally got another one very recently... hopefully I start having some luck real soon


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Randy what size are your tanks? Do you have any pics?


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Im keeping them in 10 gal tanks. I will get some pics out soon. Nothing fancy, just gravel moss and heavy on the plants.






MaxB22 said:


> Randy what size are your tanks? Do you have any pics?


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Somebody ask for pics? Just a few juvies, all between 1-2 months of age.


----------



## chivers (Jun 8, 2009)

Great pictures! I will update for LaMaster. We have tadpoles! Will update with further progress.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Sweet froggies!!!


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice...

I've got 6 tadpoles or so with the oldest getting bumps from the front legs....keeping my fingers crossed.

George


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine shoudl be out in about a week or 2 i can't wait!! i have not been so excited about tads like this in a while.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

dartsami said:


> Somebody ask for pics? Just a few juvies, all between 1-2 months of age.


Those are some beauties!!


----------

